# Tried Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Tried this product tonight.... must say it seems quite good.

Defo a lot easier to take off than Zymol Carbon.

Got a bit dark for pics - but I will try and get some tomorrow or towards the weekend.

Does anyone know if it will take Dodo Red Mist Tropical over the top ok?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

should be ok, its not a very durable wax though tbh


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo RM will go over it after its fully cured 24-48 hours.THB 1 coat of RM will probably out last GC:lol:


----------



## bunglebear32 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine went really watery after a while, even after shaking it (lots) it still kept coming out like skimmed milk.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

TBH there is many better waxes for the price.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> TBH there is many better waxes for the price.


i wonder how many there is actually, bet there is tons


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> i wonder how many there is actually, bet there is tons


Megs #16,#26,Collinite 476,Poorboys Nattys,Chemical Guys XXX ect:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> Megs #16,#26,Collinite 476,Poorboys Nattys,Chemical Guys XXX ect:thumb:


maybe thats about a quarter then :lol:


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

If your happy apllying this weekly or bi weekly at best this is an ok wax.. It looks good becouse its oily, but not very durrable. I use it a lot, but i like waxing, that said i am going to move onto Colinite #915 or Dodo Juice hard candy or bananna armour topped up after 24 hours with Orange crush or something equally sexy!!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> should be ok, its not a very durable wax though tbh


Neither is carbon, yet i still find myself replacing it. Just got a new pot through today.

IMO, the gold class gave a very wet and deep finish to my old black clio, i had a sample once. Wasnt atall durable though.


----------



## craigdt (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought it a while back, and never was too impressed with it. I suppose its an okay OTC beauty wax. I guess Id much rather use Megs NXT 2


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Some interesting replies. Seems most people think it looks ok, but wears off too quickly. Which is fair enough.

I do find Carbon a chore to put on and take off.

I want to upgrade to DJ SN but I cant justify spending that kind of money on a wax when I have 80% of a tub of carbon left.

I must say, got the car out today (first time since my post) and it looks really nice. Very slick. Considering it took me no more than 15 mins to apply and remove, I am quite happy with the results. I will try and get some pics at the weekend.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Red_SLR said:


> Some interesting replies. *Seems most people think it looks ok, but wears off too quickly. Which is fair enough.*I do find Carbon a chore to put on and take off.
> 
> I want to upgrade to DJ SN but I cant justify spending that kind of money on a wax when I have 80% of a tub of carbon left.
> 
> I must say, got the car out today (first time since my post) and it looks really nice. Very slick. Considering it took me no more than 15 mins to apply and remove, I am quite happy with the results. I will try and get some pics at the weekend.


You get a product to suit yourself, not anybody else! If you are happy with it then continue to use it and enjoy :thumb:
There are products that may out last it, but obviously do not look as good as the users are having to top it off with another product , the use of the top up product is probably just as frequent as you re-applying your megs wax, so there is no advantage to switch other than to waste money


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Indeed. Got to agree with you there. I am new to all this and although I do spend a fair bit of time on my car, sometimes its nice to apply a product that looks the biz - even if its only short lived. I will prob put another coat on it this weekend and get some pics up. :wave:


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

If you're content with it, there is no reason to stop using it.  

But.. in case the bottle runs out, you might want to look at another wax. Just for the fun of it and try something new. Other waxes for about the same price (or even cheaper) are already mentioned on page 1. My guess is that you're going to like Poorboy's World Natty's paste wax, as it's really easy to use, smells great, has great looks and decent durability. For even better durability you could go for Collinite 476, but it won't smell as good ..


----------

